# My Cypripedium parviflorum Woodcut artwork



## smartie2000 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello,

I haven't been sharing my orchids for a while because I've been busy with various art and design projects. I exhibited this reduction woodcut at my orchid local show and I received Best Amateur Artist last year. Since it is a woodcut, there are a few editions available and if anyone is interested, message me.

The imagery portrays an delicate and rare Cypripedium lady's slipper orchid juxtaposed in an artificial environment to illustrate the resiliency and beauty of nature. 

Fren Mah
_Persisting_
2015
25" x 19" reduction woodcut and found plate on Somerset


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2016)

Cool, and very nice! A friend had another friend who made stained glass kitchen cabinet covers for them, that looked good 


Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2016)

The covers were yellow ladyslippers


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2016)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Apr 4, 2016)

This would be an excellent auction piece! It's lovely and
very interesting. I like juxtaposition of the natural with the
man made.


----------



## Clark (Apr 5, 2016)

I always considered you an artist.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow, that is beautiful. Always a pleasure to see such artistry.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks guys! Here is some shots of the work in progress. 

Woodcut is interesting because I have to print the ink in layers after carving the wood block. I have to start with the lightest colours and then go dark (the inks are transparent). There are many layers in this piece. Because I am using only one woodblock as the plate, it is destroyed by the end of the process.


----------



## abax (Apr 5, 2016)

What might be the price of a piece like this?


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow! Those are great! Nice to see you Fren!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2016)

That is a lot of work!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 9, 2016)

That really is beautiful.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 18, 2016)

That's gorgeous, Fren. I was at the show in St. Albert, but didn't see your work. Sorry to have missed it in person.


----------

